# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  جغرافية الباز الاشهب بقلم الأستاذ الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف

## جمال شيبان

* جغرافية الباز الاشهب بقلم الأستاذ الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف*
*بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم*
* فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ (17) الرعد*
*أدت عوامل متنوعة في العقود الاخيرة إلى وجود اهتمام متزايد بالتاريخ ،قراءة وتفسيرا وكتابة ، وهو اهتمام تولد من إحساس عام بضرورة إدراك جذور الظواهر العامة في حياة الأمة إدراكا سليما ،فلم تعد التبريرات التاريخية السالفة، بكافية لتفوز بقناعة المثقّف ، ولم يعُدْ هو يرضى بها دليلاً يسبر به غور جذوره في عمق ماضيه ، و إن إعادة البحث في الجذور ، يعني إعادة قراءة الماضي ، ثم كتابته، وفق منهج علمي رصين ، يجلي الحقائق ويثبتها ، ((لعملية الفهم)) لتاريخ جديد  ، تنير الحاضر والمستقبل**  .*

*تفاصيل لكنّها مهمّة*

*تفاصيل حياة الكبار كبيرة في حد ذاتها، لها دلالاتها في شخصية صاحبها، وربما في توجهاته الاجتماعية والفكرية، ومن المحتمل أن تؤثر مسألة صغيرة لا تبدو مهمة في سلوك عام لشخصية ما، فالبشر لا يعيشون في فراغ، ولا خارج الجغرافية، وإنما هم أبناء طبيعيون لبيئتهم الأولى التي ولدوا فيها أو نشؤوا في أفيائها، ومن ثَمَّ يصبح البحث في جزئيات هذه البيئة مطلوباً لاستكناه طبيعة من هو موضوع البحث والدراسة، وشخصية فذة كشخصية السيد الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني ،تحتاج من الباحث اليوم أكثر من وقفة ومن تأمل، فالرجل الذي عاش في عصر صاخب كثرت فيه الصراعات الاجتماعية، والاتجاهات الفكرية، حتى لاحته تلك الصراعات بأتونها، قدم إلى بغداد شاباً فتياً، فجاب محلاتها، ودرس على أيدي علمائها، وتأثر بأجوائها العامة، فلم يكن إذن إلا أحد أبنائها، بغدادياً في نشأته ودراسته وثقافته، وشيوخه وطلبته ووفاته ومدفنه، فلم تكن مسألة تحديد مكان ولادته وقضائه سني حياته الأولى تلقى من اهتمام الباحثين ما يذكر،  وكان بعض المؤلفين قد ساق رواية تفيد بأن منشأه الأول في بلاد جيلان، في اقليم طبرستان، وأنه لهذا السبب نسب إليها، وذاع خبر هذه الرواية لدى من جاء من بعده من الكتاب والمؤرخين،  إلا أن من الباحثين المتتبعين من لم يكتف عند حدود الرواية المذكورة، فأعلنوا شكهم فيها، على أساس وجود مواقع عدة في العالم ومنها العراق تحمل اسم جيلان، وجيل، منها بلدة تقع  قرب بغداد ، نسبه اليها مؤرخون اخرون ولكنها لسبب ما بقيت في الظل ولم تأخذ مكانتها بل أنهم ربطوا بين منشئه هذا وبين ثقافته التي  كانت منذ أول قدومه بغدادية  في مفرداتها، أدباً وعلماً وشعراً ودرساً وتأليفاً ومحاضرة. والدكتور جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني من المهتمين بدراسة حياة السيد الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني، فقد أولاه أكثر من دراسة وبحث وتحقيق، وعني بتتبع كثير من التفاصيل التي لم يولها السابقون من استحقاق و اهتمام، ووقف على مسألة موطن الشيخ الأول، وتتبع الروايات السابقة التي تناولت هذا الأمر، وقارن بينها، ورجع الى كتب البلدانيات الإسلامية، ورحلات الرحالين، وقد استغرق منه جهداً جهيدا ووقتاً طويلا، وخلص موفقا إلى تقرير ولادة الشيخ كانت في بلدة جيلان التي في العراق، وليس في جيلان الواقعة في المشرق الإسلامي.*
*وأنا على يقين من أن هذه المسألة كانت تستحق ما بذله الدكتور الكيلاني فيها من جهد ووقت، واطلاع على مختلف الروايات والمصادر والدراسات، لاهميتها التاريخية والجغرافية   ،و هذا شأنه في الكتابة العلمية، و ما عهدته فيه منذ عهد بعيد، إن غيرته على الحقيقة، وحبه العجيب للتاريخ، وتأسيه بسير العظماء، وشغفه باحياء التراث الإسلامي، أمور يتميز بها ، وهي السبب وراء ما تحظى به بحوثه من تقدير، فبارك الله فيه وفي بحثه، وعسى أن يستمر في إلقاء الضوء على مثل هذه الشؤون التاريخية إن شاء الله تعالى.*

*الدكتور عماد عبد السلام رؤوف

* رابط تنزيل الكتاب "المجاني"* http://www.aljlees.com/7s3898203-3027.html

----------

